# boosting a ka24e



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had many people tell me that boosting a ka sohc would get me more torque and power than an sr20. I already have a 240 coupe with a sr20 but i kinda wanna have something a lil different. My daily driven 240 hatch. I dont see many people that a boosted ka24e. The motor and tranny are fully rebuilt so just wanted to see what u guys think.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I can be done. My friend and I are going to be doing it soon on a KA24E we're shoving in an old S12 200SX. We're going to be running a CT26 turbo from the 5M-GTE and 7M-GTE Toyota engines. Also we're using the stock CA18DET top-feed fuel injectors (for now), A'pexi S-AFC 2, Z32 fuel pump, and some nice internals (Diamond Star racing pistons) and Nismo H-beam rods. Are you running a T25 on your SR20DET, or have you stepped up to a T28? You'd probably have to run a T28 on your KA24E to beat the horsepower of the SR20DET, since it has a lower compression ratio and is built for boost.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

im thinking more of a gt45r turbo


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO a GT45R is way too big for a KA to be used for street operation. You're going to end up with a lot of turbo lag. I think you'd be better off with a GT2860R.

Also you might consider going with forged pistons. The OEM pistons don't live too well with high boost levels.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

My buddy duy won drag wars in Ennis (dallas) about 6 years ago or so with a Boost KA...ran 10.60s with her on 18psi and 125 shot. All he did was build the bottom end, throw a 60-1 on it and a Haltech. 

Now he runs a 2jz in a S14...8.60s all day long. Straight drag car....

KA is a great motor to mod. and alot of ppl boost this motor since it comes stock in the 240s. Strong, but doesnt rev that high and the tranny's dont hold up so good.


----------

